# Facebook censors insults aimed for the government in Mexico



## Dartz150 (Jun 21, 2019)

As the title says.




 

There have been reports by many users (and some of my friends), that Facebook, specifically in Mexico only, is erasing or blocking for posts or comments that contain insults aimed to the government, being the major examples _"Pinch* Gobierno Pu**"_, (an equivalent in English may be _"Fuck**g shitty government"_) _"Gobierno de Mier**"_ (Shitty Government) and a large etc.

It has been proven that Facebook only will block such insults when the word "gobierno" accompanies them, the insults alone doesn't seem to cause trouble, except for "puto" and "joto", this being obvious because both are derogatory forms to refer to homosexual men.

Many believe that this has something to do with the recent agreement that Mexico's president, Andrés Manuel López Obrador, had with Mark Zuckerberg regarding a program to deliver internet connection to every area from said country, and to this, adding the fact that AMLO's government is struggling with heavy criticism coming from remarkable figures in the country that once where supporting him, even from the people that voted him in the past 2018 elections.

What do you think? This question is mainly aimed to people from my country (Mexico), but I would like to read people from other countries as well, since this practice could be applied to other territories.

In my opinion, this is a very blatant form of censorship, after all, being rude or not, at the end is just an opinion, one what we have freedom to make. Also this makes me afraid of how government has the power to censor even social media in this form, it worries me what could be done in the future if we let this to continue.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2019)

Wow, i didnt know this, maybe AMLO is going very rough... i did vote for him, but the censorship is bad...

Espero y ese viejito haga algo de provecho con el tiempo que le queda en la presidencia.
Translation:
Saying that the president of Mexico does something good in his work.


----------



## Dartz150 (Jun 21, 2019)

Elalexyzoner said:


> Wow, i didnt know this, maybe AMLO is going very rough... i did vote for him, but the censorship is bad...
> 
> Espero y ese viejito haga algo de provecho con el tiempo que le queda en la presidencia.
> Translation:
> Saying that the president of Mexico does something good in his work.



LOL the translation.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 21, 2019)

I don't like to see such developments. Hopefully it is just that Mexico has a bad law and Facebook are compelled to enforce it rather than them being willing and complicit in such things.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jun 21, 2019)

alot of things get censored on fb due to country laws and/or TOS violations remember mexico afaik don't have the same freedoms as the US or other countries


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2019)

Dartz150 said:


> LOL the translation.


Pues si, que haga algo el viejito de provecho.
Translation:
The president has to do something good


----------



## guisadop (Jun 21, 2019)

What the hell?
I mean, censoring actual HATE SPEECH is something (even if I don't agree with it, I can at least understand the reasoning behind it). This is on a whole new level. It's just like Google censoring its searches in China.


----------



## Viri (Jun 21, 2019)

I don't use Facebook, because I cannot stand Mark Zuckerberg. Fuck that creep!

Also, yea, it's censorship, but Facebook is a private company. Don't like it? Stop using Facebook.


----------



## cots (Jun 22, 2019)

Using Facebook for any reason is a bad choice. I don't care what happens on that shitty site.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



guisadop said:


> What the hell?
> I mean, censoring actual HATE SPEECH is something (even if I don't agree with it, I can at least understand the reasoning behind it). This is on a whole new level. It's just like Google censoring its searches in China.



Hate speech might include normal stuff you say today in a few years. I don't agree with censoring speech in general for whatever purpose.


----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 2, 2019)

Dartz150 said:


> As the title says.
> 
> View attachment 170754
> 
> ...



If this doesn't only apply to insults that can be used against homosexuals then I will be very upset.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Also: In one of his daily conferences (yes, they're daily) he exhorted Facebook and Twitter to "intervene" against incidences of bots.
Of course, if by bots you mean people insulting the government, then I think there is a problem.
Its on his own website:
https://lopezobrador.org.mx/2019/04...acebook-a-intervenir-ante-incidencia-de-bots/


----------



## Dartz150 (Jul 2, 2019)

dAVID_ said:


> If this doesn't only apply to insults that can be used against homosexuals then I will be very upset.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Calling people who are against him "bot" is beyond me. This is a whole new level, even for him.


----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 2, 2019)

Dartz150 said:


> Calling people who are against him "bot" is beyond me. This is a whole new level, even for him.


Yeah, it reminds me of him ranting about the neoliberalist period.
Here's a relevant image:






Translated:

A sip:
Poor people first.
I have some other information.
The neoliberal period.
They left us a pigsty.
The arrogant press (kind of).
Donald Trum.

A gulp:
Corruption is over.
National Development Plan.
Participation of the Army in a new proyect.
"Our adversaries".
Wealthy government and poor people.

Chug:
(I don't know exactly what this one means).
Pre-hispanic ceremony.
I get tired, goose (joke in spanish).
AMLO wearing a flower collar or crown.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 2, 2019)

Most people just play buzzword bingo.

To turn it into a checklist drinking game... I don't know what that says about events or the people at large.


----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 2, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> Most people just play buzzword bingo.
> 
> To turn it into a checklist drinking game... I don't know what that says about events or the people at large.


I think perhaps the bingo is not well made.


----------



## Viri (Jul 4, 2019)

Dartz150 said:


> Calling people who are against him "bot" is beyond me. This is a whole new level, even for him.


Eh, I got called a Russian bot tons of times on a different site, because I was disagreeing with people. I consider it a bit of a "badge of honor", lol.


----------



## Viri (Jul 8, 2019)

Spoiler







Just seen this video, and made me think of this thread. Who knew the CEO of Facebook had such thin skin? He's so  fucking creepy, would any of us in this thread honestly be surprised if it turned out he was actually a robot?


----------

